# Filipino lawyer



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Who knows a Filipino lawyer in New York/New Jersey that renders a free service or asks for cheaper service fee?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

A lawyer who renders free service AND in NYC. Your chances of encountering Santa in July @ NYC are higher.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

I just wish you could just be nice and not so insulting in helping. Thanks though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

belgarath said:


> A lawyer who renders free service AND in NYC. Your chances of encountering Santa in July @ NYC are higher.


 But you never can tell can you - stranger things happen 

Sensible answers are probably more use dont you think?????

Jo


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> But you never can tell can you - stranger things happen
> 
> Sensible answers are probably more use dont you think?????
> 
> Jo


You are right Jo. I wish Im too smart so that I will not ask questions anymore and will not receive sarcastic answer.
God bless


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

whee2 said:


> You are right Jo. I wish Im too smart so that I will not ask questions anymore and will not receive sarcastic answer.
> God bless


Its not about being smart, its about understanding the supposed humorous content. I think you are alot smarter than many on the forums since you are obviously able to master more than one language!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> Its not about being smart, its about understanding the supposed humorous content. I think you are alot smarter than many on the forums since you are obviously able to master more than one language!
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks for the comforting words...

Whee


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

A little sarcasm helps us embrace the harsh realities in life - good luck in your lawyer search.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Isn't there a (free) legal clinic where you can go to?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Isn't there a (free) legal clinic where you can go to?


That's what I want to know too. Thanks EVHB.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

belgarath said:


> A lawyer who renders free service AND in NYC. Your chances of encountering Santa in July @ NYC are higher.


Well I thought is was funny ..and pretty much the truth 
you do need a bit of humor when you get involved in US immigration


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Davis1 said:


> Well I thought is was funny ..and pretty much the truth
> you do need a bit of humor when you get involved in US immigration


 I'm sure, but its worth remembering that for those whose first language isnt English, its not always easy to see the humour

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> I'm sure, but its worth remembering that for those whose first language isnt English, its not always easy to see the humour
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo,


----------

